

2020 life with magic pencils & robot chefs, 85,000 children submitted ideas - yu
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8295607.stm

======
DanielStraight
There's something that really bothers me about this:

"The best of the ideas will be buried in a time capsule, to be opened in
2020."

Who decides which ones are the best? Adults. So why have children draw them at
all? Don't go to children for their childlike viewpoint if you're just going
to filter it through your adult viewpoint.

